# A weed I can't kill



## JD3430

Here's a picture of a weed I have sprayed with 2-4-d, cimmaron, clarity and it doesn't even blink and eye. It's green and healthy no signs of dying.
Any ideas what it is?


----------



## Gearclash

I don't see it now. Must be that posting it on the internet kills it off.


----------



## FarmerCline

I'm guessing from the looks of it it may be a grass, that would explain why broadleaf herbicides aren't touching it. What areas of the field does this plant normally grow? I had something that looked like that in a moist bottomland field before I sprayed with roundup and planted orchardgrass last fall.


----------



## vhaby

This is not a broadleaf weed so don't expect 2,4-D to kill it. What hay (grass or alfalfa) is it growing?.


----------



## Bonfire

See the parallel veins in the leaf? Broadleaf herbicides won't touch it. Is it growing in a wet area?

Try this website:

http://ipm.ppws.vt.edu/weedindex.htm

Just click on the Grass Weed Identification Key and answer the questions. Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## FarmerCline

I looked it up and it looks like it is deer tongue grass.


----------



## JD3430

It grows low on the ground like a vine, not upright like grass. Turns somewhat darker or purple later in the year. 
Looked up the deer tongue grass. It does look very similar.


----------



## Hayman1

We have that stuff here too. Like others said, it is a grass and the herbs you used won't touch it at recommended rates. You could wick it with roundup but other than that, I am not sure what would work as a broadcast spray. Still waiting for some plant genius to roll out RUR orchard grass-LOL


----------



## R Ball

Would love to see rur og also.
Try TNT JD. However it will make the field ruff.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Farmer Cline is right. It is deer tongue grass. It mostly grows in wet areas around here. It is a grass. 24D no good, roundup good. It's like fighting Italian ryegrass and other grasses in hayfields, hard to do other than spot spraying or using a weed wiper. Almost impossible here. Steel works good also.


----------



## JD3430

Is it harmful to livestock or hay burners in very low doses?


----------

